# Zoltun Kull Quest Hardcore Hell (sharing)



## genosaji (26. Mai 2012)

Hey wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich jemanden der so nett wäre mir die Quest "Der Schwarze Seelenstein - Seelensteinkammer" auf HC Hell zur verfügung zu stellen.

mfg
Geno


----------

